# Help with neighbor's barking dog



## ThomasCobb123 (Apr 2, 2017)

There is a nasty tempered little Yorkie living next door and it barks at me, airplanes, leaves, you name it.  The thing is insane....on and on an on.  I don't see how the owners stand it themselves.
I politely mentioned it and the guy told me exactly where to go as "he was there in the neighborhood first" before me.
I bought one of those 'supersonic' sounding stop a dog from barking devices and it worked for a while.  Now this little varmint seems to be immune to it.
I spent thousands of dollars on a first class wooden fence so the creature could not see us...but it still barks.
We cannot even enjoy our own backyard.
Do any of you have any ideas on how to stop this little monster from running us crazy?


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 2, 2017)

Hehe, yep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2017)

Get a cat, a mean ill tempered cat.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Headshot (Apr 2, 2017)

Check city/county ordinances for guidance on nuisance issues like this.  Good luck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2017)

I live in the country. Our barkers are coyote s. 
There is no friendly way. 
As said check city regs.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 2, 2017)

Call Newman and Kramer. They can take care of it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 3, 2017)

First, as mentioned above, check for city/county nuisance.

If this is not helpful, record dog barking, play back for neighbor at 2am over directional loud speaker pointed at his house.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2017)

I was in your shoes once. I wanted to throw a poison hot dog over the fence, but I did not think the owners would pick it up and eat it.

I wonder if they would eat the individual servings of a chocolate exlax bar... I do know that a block of bird food suet works just as well.

Pepper spray on the backside of that new fence may keep a dog from being very close.

After one too many 2 a.m. episodes, I was banging on my neighbor's back door ( at 2 a.m.) in my tighty whities. We had a thorough conversation right then and there. They moved.

My other neighbors dogs (four of them) would go absolutely nuts even inside their house late at night when I flipped my anti dog barking box (like you have) on and off repeatedly by plugging it in and out over and over. They moved.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 3, 2017)

I hate excessive barking so much,I've popped my own dog with a pellet gun when he wouldn't shut up


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2017)

We got one across the street and he barks non stop 24 7. You would think he would want to sleep every once and a while. I don't understand how the owners put up with it.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 4, 2017)

Red Ryder. Won't leave a mark but the message comes across loud and clear. Every tom cat around me knows I mean business.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get a cat, a mean ill tempered cat.



I didn't know cats came in any other format.


----------



## Chestnut (Apr 11, 2017)

*barking dogs*

sounds like  any dog lover ( my dog dont bark )     and I only will he pea inn your yard  ( no poo )   real nice lady , for sure    ( told her  nope better have a bag ) or i would call at t  and cancel my tv service , her hushand drives the truck home lollolllolloll     
 was short and sweet   gwinnett co has the dog  ( code group ) and they do pretty well with  barking dog also
 good luck with bad neighbor   , they are everwhere 
 chestnut


----------



## Chestnut (Apr 11, 2017)

*barking dog*

with lazy owner 
 also used the marine sport horn    8 oz   
recommended for boats  ans all sporting events  
 amozon   works well    seasense
 used this years ago after giving up and trying to be nice and ask 
 itgot there attention   ,, see i have a fence in back yard with not dog and they think they can add to me fence and use a chain  no non no  way and against the law here in gwinnett  , and hon work well  , really around 7 am and the poo walk and then the bark at me dranking coffee on back deck   ( walks them all up ) 
 did i tell you i hate a dog that bark just to bark and owner doesnt give a crap 
 thanks again  chestnut


----------



## sjrwinder (Apr 12, 2017)

Chestnut,
Had the same thing with the fence neibor tried to tie in to mine and mine is 18 or so inches inside my property line. Called the sherriffs office sent a officer out I showed him the boundry stakes made the neibor  pull up his post on my property and fill the holes so you couldn't trip. I have dogs and they only bark if something is wrong.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 12, 2017)

Crazy city folk problems.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Apr 12, 2017)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> There is a nasty tempered little Yorkie living next door and it barks at me, airplanes, leaves, you name it.  The thing is insane....on and on an on.  I don't see how the owners stand it themselves.
> I politely mentioned it and the guy told me exactly where to go as "he was there in the neighborhood first" before me.
> I bought one of those 'supersonic' sounding stop a dog from barking devices and it worked for a while.  Now this little varmint seems to be immune to it.
> I spent thousands of dollars on a first class wooden fence so the creature could not see us...but it still barks.
> ...



Now you've complained, you will get blamed for anything that happens to the rat bait. If an anvil fell out of the sky it will be your fault.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 12, 2017)

How populated is the area? If you and them are the only ones, I'd go with the air horn when the dog goes off. If the neighbor complains, tell him he may have been there first, but now you are there and you like to be able to sleep.

If it is in a neighborhood in city limits, call animal control. Down side of this is, they will likely have to fix the dogs vocal chords, or they will just put it down. Either way, it's rough for a dog who's problem is bad owners.


----------



## rvick (Apr 16, 2017)

A 24 hour radio in the kennel helps. What was the solution to your problem?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 4, 2017)

Stuff like that is why I refuse to live any place where I have to live next to anybody. I just get to hear cows mooing, roosters crowing, donkeys braying, and alpacas screeching.


----------



## grizzlyblake (May 4, 2017)

Most counties have ordinances that address nuisance pets. I know Cherokee County specifically addressed barking dogs. Call your local Marshall or Animal Control office and talk to someone.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 4, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Call Newman and Kramer. They can take care of it.



  that's an awesome reference


----------



## PappyHoel (May 4, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Stuff like that is why I refuse to live any place where I have to live next to anybody. I just get to hear cows mooing, roosters crowing, donkeys braying, and alpacas screeching.



You sure we arent neighbors to include the alpacas.  I have all those where I live.


----------



## Water Swat (May 4, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> that's an awesome reference



. I'm glad someone knew it


----------



## Jack Ryan (May 4, 2017)

So how's this dog thing working out by now?

We have some new "neighbors" about a quarter mile away. Sounds like a dog pound every time any one is out side or comes or goes. Just far enough to me that it's no worse than the yapping useless mutt the other way.

I tried out the deer whistles off a car last night but I can hear those like any other whistle and it didn't seem to have any affect at all on dogs in any direction.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 4, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> You sure we arent neighbors to include the alpacas.  I have all those where I live.



They sure make some interesting noises, don't they? Sounds like Jurassic Park when a couple of the males get to fighting.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 7, 2017)

I was out by my camp fire last evening about ten minutes before sun down. Bark bark bark, yip yip, repeat. Since about 4 pm. I suddenly got the urge to shoot around of trap and set up my clay thrower and got out my trap gun. Took me to a little past dark to shoot 50.

Ya know, I haven't heard those dogs since. I barked back at 'em while I was reloading the shot gun every time and talked loudly to my own dog. We were thinking about shoot a hundred that could go on all day, for days if I got motivated. And they know it.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 8, 2017)

There is a thing we use...on nuisance animals.........i forget what it is.......


----------



## rvick (Sep 8, 2017)

A row of thick hedges or trees helps muffle the sound.


----------

